# What was your lining at baseline scan for FET?



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Fellow Fetters....

Me again (sorry)

Im not after the overall result from the FET, just the endometrial lining thickness at baseline stage.

I went for my scan today and although i never had a withdrawal bleed from down regulation (apparently, not everyone does) my lining was 3.5mm. Im told that is thin enough for me to start Progynova.

Thanks


----------



## artistliz (Feb 24, 2020)

My clinic never told me the exact thickness. They said under 5mm so they said fine to start...


----------

